# Treefarmer C5D



## Wolfking42084 (Jan 12, 2017)

Anyone know what year a c5d would be based on the serial number. 5319788. Would that be a 1978? Also weight and what Detroit typically came in them. Thanks a lot guys. I know very little about these machines


----------



## upstateny (Jan 20, 2017)

C5 would have had a 3-53 if original, If it has a detroit chances are good that is has Rockwell rearends (PR52's), same as a 230 timberjack. I know they used two different transfercases in them in the 70's, Im not sure what year the cut-off is for the later transfercase. I believe they had a New Process 435 transmission (NP435), but Im sure some of the other guys can add to that.


----------



## Wolfking42084 (Jan 20, 2017)

Upstateny,
Thanks for the reply. It looks to have a air compressor missing, would this be for brakes and winch free spool?


----------



## upstateny (Jan 20, 2017)

No. Detroits were set up for many applications. Some that required air compressors. Brakes are a single drum brake on the output shaft of the transfercase, Hydraulic with a simple master cylinder similiar to an old truck. Park brake could be a cable actuated brake band (usually the park brake would be on the outside of the drum and the "working brakes" would be on the inside of the same drum), or a Micro Lock. Micro Locks can be un-reliable, they hold the brake line pressure to the brake cylinder to act as the park brake, but the Lock can leak off and let your machine (and you potentially) take a ride down through the woods.


----------



## SliverPicker (Jan 21, 2017)

I have a C5D as well. I know that mine has a New Process 4590 transmission a Cotta 1610 Transfer case and a Deutz F5L912 5 cylinder. My axles are Rockwells and are the same size as was stock on a C6. I have determined through serial numbers that my transfer case was made in January 1974. The engine rolled off of the line on October 1st 1976 and the transmission was built some time in the mid 1970s. I have been unable to determine what model year the complete skidders is. I also have no idea if any of the drivetraiin components are stock or otherwise

The serial number of my skidder is 5706-142.

Most rare of all, I have a complete parts manual.


----------



## Wolfking42084 (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks guys. Sliverpicker, I am in the process of trying to find a manual now. Any ideas on where to look? This seems to be tight little machine once I figure out what all is missing.


----------



## SliverPicker (Jan 22, 2017)

I was unable to find a manual anywhere. The previous owner contacted me out of the blue after 3 years and sent it to.me. Daveco in Maine will send you pages out of the manual for $1 per page plus shipping.

My skidder has been awesome. It's shocking how little fuel it uses.


----------



## Wolfking42084 (Feb 27, 2017)

I have been messing with the c5d most afternoons. Does anyone know of a winch control valve assembly anywhere? Or an aftermarket option for the winch control? Thanks fellas


----------



## SliverPicker (Mar 5, 2017)

Call Daveco in Maine. 99% chance they have the solution.

Daveco: (207) 778-9060


----------



## birddogsrule (Jan 5, 2019)

Mario @ Daveco knows these skidders inside and out,I believe they have closed their shop in Farmington,Me.


----------

